# My 39 Cummins Build



## RocLok (Sep 9, 2011)

Photos of my truck resto at www.1939Cummins.info

Looks like there is interest on my truck I am building.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2011)

It warrants its own thread. Feel free to update as you progress. Love old restos like these. Good job!


----------



## RocLok (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice way to pressure me into another build thread LOL  

I will see what I can do here.  I am already running 4 seperate threads and the website so it takes time to update everywhere.

Thanks for the Kudos.


----------



## RocLok (Sep 10, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> It warrants its own thread. Feel free to update as you progress. Love old restos like these. Good job!



I tried to fix it but it still says Cummings...  it is spelled Cummins can you change that?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 10, 2011)

RocLok said:


> I tried to fix it but it still says Cummings...  it is spelled Cummins can you change that?



Fixed it for ya,what can you expect from a Ford guy


----------



## RocLok (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, Bites my tongue LOL.

Fords are good trucks with not so good engines, Dodge is an ok truck that falls apart around the engine : )

That is why I am building the truck so it will last and using the engine that will last.


----------

